# Michigan Opening Day Public Two Man Limit! (Video)



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Everydaylimits said:


> Haha yes it is! I am probably pretty entertaining with these being my third season. Im sure i mess up things a bit but that part of the fun of it. Cant wait to watch these videos back in 10 years and see how far ive came.


You're a pro compared to my 1st many! seasons. Flea market equipment and no boat Lol


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Divers Down said:


> You're a pro compared to my 1st many! seasons. Flea market equipment and no boat Lol


We did better standing along the shore than most of the people out in the boats. For divers though the boat is definitely needed. I picked up a canoe this year as well to maybe get into a few of the rivers depending on where I am seeing birds.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Everydaylimits said:


> We did better standing along the shore than most of the people out in the boats. For divers though the boat is definitely needed. I picked up a canoe this year as well to maybe get into a few of the rivers depending on where I am seeing birds.


Ya im not into blinds...better to downsize a boat...hide, camo up and stay still. 
One tip...get some greener camo netting for early season. I have a bunch of 6X6 pieces i lay around the boat and kill em fine.


----------



## Hal standish1 no (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice video. Though it could have told the same story in 5 or 6 minutes. Shorten your video up.
Hal


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice video! Keep posting them. If Steve has a problem with what you are doing, I'm sure he knows how to speak for himself!


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Divers Down said:


> Ya im not into blinds...better to downsize a boat...hide, camo up and stay still.
> One tip...get some greener camo netting for early season. I have a bunch of 6X6 pieces i lay around the boat and kill em fine.


Thanks! Yeah i picked that camo up for later season when the cattails are all brown to hide a little better for divers. Its so cheap on amazon i should pick up some green


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Hal standish1 no said:


> Nice video. Though it could have told the same story in 5 or 6 minutes. Shorten your video up.
> Hal


Thanks! Whats your last name? Standish is my hometown.


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Gander Club said:


> Nice video! Keep posting them. If Steve has a problem with what you are doing, I'm sure he knows how to speak for himself!


I did think the same thing.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

OK so you shot a 2 man limit on opening day, Let's see if you can shoot a 2 man limit on the last day of season. 2 totally different animals. It can determine what kind of a duck hunter you are. And it's a real blast when you have competition set up around you in 2 and to see who gets the birds. Good luck to you , Be safe.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

nice video


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

onebad800 said:


> nice video


Thank you!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

If it's not about $$$ then you're probably not monetizing your youtube vids, right? But if you are and you're pushing views here, the ethical thing to do would be to a sponsor on M-S.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont understand those of you with issues over money. The guy has just under 2k subscribers (i am one of them). There is no way he is making a profit at this point. Even if he was big deal. Here are his recent stats for the channel. According to this (assuming youtube allows him to be monitized with guns and shown kills) he is raking in $5-80 per month. At that rate he might have his camera and batteries paid for in a couple years. His stats are much more impressive than last year so maybe in another year maybe he could make something of this. If he does good for him.

His content is Michigan based and pretty well produced. That makes me tune in from time to time. 

If you think he is exploiting the website somehow with his posts dont click on them.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Haters gonna hate.
Glad you like duck hunting and are enjoying success.
Your videos might inspire those young people on the fence to get out and try it.
That is what matters most.

Better work on that C+ grade. I got disciple for those back in the day...


----------



## Everydaylimits (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone. To make money on YouTube you need people to watch 4000hrs of your videos. That is a lot! That’s my goal is to try to get more young people into the sport. I am trying to reach them in a number of ways and one is through this forum and YouTube. Others are through Facebook groups. I would love to take someone out for youth hunt next year if anyone knows of anyone let me know.


----------



## Ryguy87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't let the Debbie's on this app, 
Discourage you. They just hate themselves and there miserable boring life's!!!! So they pick on younger people. 


Awesome video keep up the good content!!!!! 



Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

When are we gonna get a enchilada catch clean cook?


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Everybody can relax you tube just demonetized any content showing kills, dead animals, or even processing meat for the table. But dont get excited and think the commercials are gone. You tube just keeps all the revenue from ads and doesnt share with producer


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Those channels have already been remonetized. And youtube went back on that and now just don't want close ups of kill shots. Processing has been banned on YouTube for some time. My guess is youtube will go back on a bunch of their dumb policies only if a competitor shows up.


----------

